# Strange Morning at Hereford Inlet



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Kingfish saved the day again Sunday morning, they are the only fish I've seen since Memorial Day.

It was however an unusual morning to say the least.

I hit the beach near the North Wildwood Municipal Pier yesterday AM, pre-dawn. I got there at about 5:20, pretty morning, horizon starting to lighten, cool breeze. About 10 minutes after I arrived a couple showed up with some blankets and walked passed me, moving about 30 yards or so down the beach. "Here to watch sun up" I thought.

Little did I know!

I made a couple of casts when I caught some movement out of the corner of my eye. Low and behold they were under the blankets making (as Shakespeare called it) the "monster with two backs). :jawdrop:

I figured they either had missed seeing me as they walked by or just didn't care. The latter proved to be true for after finishing they stayed on the beach and just after sun up they were at it again. By now they were in plain view not only of myself but of the growing number of other fishermen that had arrived.

The group of gentlemen who had setup down the beach (right near the pier) seemed to have an even better vantage point. The really bizarre part was that the young lovers didn't even seem to care that there was a large, noisy tractor raking the beach, sometimes passing within just a couple of yards of them. They would merely pause, let the tractor pass by and then resume their activities.

They appeared to partake in the merriment one more time after the tractor left the beach, then got up and made there exit (I think it was some time around 6:45 when they departed), casually leaving the beach as though this were a common occurrence. Curiouser and Curiouser!!!

Even though I know it happened, I still can’t believe it!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

:jawdrop: Well at least got to catch a few fish and see the "Show" Some people these days!!


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Jason,

I here ya!

I'm still scratching my head of this one!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Three times in two hours? I hope you guys gave them a hearty round of applause as they left! (Oh, to be young again.... ) I have a hard enough time just walking to the beach!

Have you tried the wall farther up past the rockpile? Should be some fluke in there with the kingfish....


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Jake,

On the surface it was impressive, but the young lady was the agressor for rounds 2 and 3. Chalk it up to youthful inefficiency I don't think he punched her ticket so to speak ...

... who am I kidding, I'm just jealous. If I even tried doing anything 3 times in an hour I'd probably hurt myself!  

I've been sticking mostly to the beach. I tried further arround the rock wall (by the white church) a couple of weeks back but no luck. I'll be sure and give it shot when I get back down there.

DH


----------



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

At least somebody was catching somethin............


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Fordcrew said:


> *At least somebody was catching somethin............ *



What? Crabs!


----------



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

Trouser trout.


----------



## Eric G (Nov 15, 2000)

You've seen nothing yet.

Go out to the front beach near the bushes (no pun intended) near the surfing beach. Girls gone Wild! viedos can be shot there.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Eric,

I'm not surprised since all of the clubs are concentrated in N. Wildwood.

I had a conversation with the owner of the ice cream parlor on NJ Ave (can't think of the name but it's the one with all of the 50's memorabelia and the booths shaped like 50's cars).

He said that he pays a security guy to keep an eye on the place around closing time for all the bars due to the rowdy behavior. (He still aparantly gets his windows broken).

I can only imagine what goes on with those partiers who are able to find other means of releiving there pent up energies.


----------

